# Можно ли найти эти ноты?



## o0oAHTo0o (6 Ноя 2011)

очень хочу сыграть


----------



## сергей.67 (6 Ноя 2011)

У меня есть ноты этого произведения только партитурой. И там соло не очень точно написано. Напишите e-mail свой


----------



## rcrs (6 Ноя 2011)

вышлите мне пожалуйста [email protected] заранее спасибо)


----------



## o0oAHTo0o (7 Ноя 2011)

[email protected] , спасибо


----------



## irina1318 (7 Ноя 2011)

Пожалуйста, на [email protected] Заранее спасибо.


----------



## femidda (8 Ноя 2011)

можно и мне [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## Valerii (9 Ноя 2011)

Будьте любезны: [email protected]
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## kravchenkoi (9 Ноя 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## cuntissazza (12 Ноя 2011)

please send it to me [email protected] thanks at all


----------



## irina1318 (12 Ноя 2011)

Ноты пришли. Большое спасибо.


----------



## agogol2013 (30 Окт 2013)

Скиньте, пожалуйста ноты Евразия, очень прошу[email protected]


----------



## ddddddimon (15 Ноя 2013)

Ребят, закиньте и мне ноты Евразии, кто может


----------



## pers5553 (15 Ноя 2013)

Скиньте и мне, пожалуйста! [email protected] Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Ноя 2013)

pers5553,ddddddimon,agogol2013 - отправил.


----------



## fidan-bayan (5 Дек 2013)

Вышлите, пожалуйста, партитуру "Евразии" у кого есть?
почта: [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Дек 2013)

вам партитура или для соло нужно! у меня есть для соло! кому нужно пишите!вышлю всем!


----------



## Rinat_Djan (5 Дек 2013)

Будьте добры соло - [email protected]
Спасибо


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Дек 2013)

отправил


----------



## ARikS (6 Дек 2013)

Можете и на этот адрес отправить пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## vadic (6 Дек 2013)

спасибо


----------



## o0oAHTo0o (6 Ноя 2011)

очень хочу сыграть


----------



## fidan-bayan (6 Дек 2013)

Пришлите соло, пожалуйста, на почту:
[email protected]


----------



## slavashtef (21 Дек 2014)

Если Вам не трудно сюда пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо)) [email protected]


----------



## vev (21 Дек 2014)

o0oAHTo0o (06.11.2011, 14:18) писал:


> очень хочу сыграть


Друзья, может оно мне вовсе и не надобно, но очень хочется прояснить вопрос: а что же за произведение "очень хочется сыграть"!? 
Смотрю на ветку и не нахожу ответа. Не дайте разрушиться моей психике 

Как у Фарады в миниатюре "Покупка" получается: пришлите пожалуйста ноты этого самого. Только соло. 

P.S. Ура! Нашел! "Евразия", однако


----------



## aynur (6 Фев 2017)

Друзья,  можете ли вы скинуть ноты Евразии Айдара Гайнуллина  (solo). Почта: [email protected]


----------

